

Show HN: Make your iPhone app look beautiful - niico
http://www.uipsd.co/circles

======
binaryorganic
"No design skills required!" is not something you should read when making
design decisions for your app. Period.

~~~
mootothemax
_"No design skills required!" is not something you should read when making
design decisions for your app. Period._

So what's your alternative? Either investing a load of time in learning, or a
load of money in hiring a designer?

If you don't have the time/money/talent, this solves a very real problem.

~~~
potatolicious
> _"Either investing a load of time in learning, or a load of money in hiring
> a designer?"_

Yes.

The app store era has significantly raised the stakes - it's no longer enough
to ship something functional, people demand that it also be beautiful and
usable.

For every product niche worth tackling, there is a competing app that _has_
had the proper love of a designer. And it will win.

The success of a modern iOS app hinges heavily on ranking and featuring - go
to the App Store right now and look at any of the featured lists. Are there
_any_ lazily-designed apps there?

So in short, _there is no alternative_. Proper design is _not optional_ for
success in the app store. The only exception here is if your app has some
functionality that is so powerful, so utterly necessary for your users, _and_
so exclusive no one else can meaningfully copy it, that your users will live
with your crappy out-of-box UI.

~~~
mtrimpe
I'd say you're witnessing the rise of what seems to be WooThemes for iOS and
calling it useless.

It's probably not for you, but I would be surprised if this isn't highly
valuable to a lot of people.

~~~
adambenayoun
As someone who's running a marketplace with hundreds of iOS components and
templates, I can certainly say that there's a need for these kind of
templates.

A lot of people will use these templates as a good base to get started and
release a MVP, much like people use github bootstrap or a wordpress theme and
customize it to reach the market faster.

------
danielhughes
Looks great. I'm quite tempted to buy this. But I have a few questions:

1) Is a tab bar included?

2) What other iOS controls have you styled and included in the kit?

3) I see some icons depicted in the screenshots. Are those included? If so,
what other icons are available?

4) Any plans to target iPad?

~~~
cpursley
+1 on all 4 points.

------
niico
Use the 'hackernews' promo code to get a 29$ off on the Full UI + xCode
project pack.

~~~
davidkatz
detailed screenshots needed. can you email me at hi at davidkatz dot me?

~~~
niico
Updated! Check out all the screens now here: www.uipsd.co/circles Thanks guys!

~~~
cpursley
+1 for quick iteration!

------
epaga
Love the look of the site. A few remarks/questions:

* Is there a possibility to get PNGs in addition to PSDs?

* It's Xcode, not xCode.

* What exactly is in the Xcode project already? A storyboard? Any functionality?

~~~
eddieroger
I don't know the answer to number 1, since I haven't purchased, but expecting
that everything is properly layered and labeled, Slicy [0] would be a good
thing to have around. It really makes communicating with Photoshop a ton
easier for both designers and developers. (Not affiliated with MacRabbit, but
I love Slicy)

[0] <http://macrabbit.com/slicy/>

------
marknutter
Kind of like Twitter Bootstrap but you have to pay for it.

~~~
cpursley
This is much nicer than bootstrap.

~~~
antoinec
Actually it's not, it's just different and less common (for now).

------
kybernetyk
> beautiful

For some values of beautiful that is.

------
pretz
If you can't get the capitalization of Xcode's name right, can I trust your
code?

~~~
danielgrieve
You're right, that is definitely an indicator that his code is absolutely
horrible. He should have spent more time obsessing over which letter to
capitalize.

~~~
CanSpice
An important part about design is the attention to detail. Missing a fairly
easily-caught detail that will be glaringly obvious to his target audience
that he missed it isn't showing the proper attention to detail, and it makes
it less likely that his target audience is going to use his product.

------
mcabral
I'm using Chrome on Windows and I'm noticing that when I have my Chrome window
on one half of the screen, the responsive design breaks a bit. Basically, if I
try to scroll to the right, about 1/4th of the "Ready-to-Code XCode" is cut
off.

See: <http://imgur.com/JnOp2CE>

------
BHSPitMonkey
I'm not quite understanding this. How does getting handed a .psd template help
me make the app? Is this simply one possible alternative to the stock UIKit
skin that's been packaged up as an idea to reuse? (Like Bootstrap, if
Bootstrap was just a Photoshop document instead of usable CSS/HTML?)

------
thomaslutz
A followup on the marketing effect of this post regarding visitors, sales,
etc. would be useful.

------
yoda_sl
Kind of remind me of App Design Vault: <http://www.appdesignvault.com/>

Not associated to that site, simply got a few existing templates a few months
back when there was a super promo discount.

------
Evenjos
I'd like to see a site that matches designers and artists up with mobile
developers.

------
ryandetzel
So now the app store is going to be flooded with apps with all the same
design. :-P

------
sandofsky
The hamburger menu is a pretty bad anti-pattern in iOS design.

Worse, in the screen shot, there are only five items. They could fit in a
conventional iOS tab bar, which is significantly less clunky to navigate.

------
S_A_P
This looks very much like the capital one mobile app...

------
cpursley
This is actually pretty nice. Considering buying xcode version. Would be
better with a video overview of working xcode project.

------
alexgaribay
This looks great. I love the flat design of the site. And I love the UI
design. It looks very clean and minimal to me.

------
andrewroycarter
This is really cool- I'd love to see a lot of different templates to choose
from!

~~~
niico
As this first test was quite successful, I will be releasing new UI templates
soon. Also will be working on different platforms such as Android and iPad.

~~~
andrewroycarter
That sounds awesome! Looking forward to it

------
BaconJuice
How about an Android version?

~~~
niico
Sure, I wanted to "test the waters" before releasing other versions. But
definitely will release an android version!

~~~
wlindner
Have you considered creating this as a Xamarin theme component?
<http://components.xamarin.com/> It could be an easy way to get the theme in
front of more buyers.

------
holgersindbaek
Looks cool. What exactly does the Xcode project consists of though?

------
scosman
anyone who has purchased: care to comment on code quality?

~~~
scosman
Buyer beware. I bought the PSD and the font is Gotham Bold. Gotham isn't on
iOS and doesn't have an interactive/UI licence so it's not even an option to
buy it.

The developer's response: use Helvetica.

------
avijeets
Xcode. Not xCode.

